# Pics and update on F4:13



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

I've read a lot of comments about the stiffness of this frame and after riding it with 4 different wheelsets I know why:

w/ Fulcrum Racing 3's - these wheels are stiffer than K's and even make my old Merckx ti feel harsh. Even in a size 59 with a 6-4, 195 lb rider the bike rides harshly with this set up.
w/ Am Classic 420's (heavy build) - this is my every day set up and the bike rides smoothly and stably, but I wouldn't call it plush.
w/ Campy Boras - great ride with the Boras and great looking to boot. However, I got some serious turbulence on a few 40-45 mph descents involving crosswinds and decided to sell the Boras since I live in a very windy area where these types of descents are common.
w/ Reynolds Cirro MV's - smooth as silk and very light. I don't have a good scale but this thing climbs and accelerates very well with this setup and feels very light. Almost too light and soft descending.

In a perfect world (or less windy) the Boras would be ideal - light, stiff, aero and a great compliment to the frame as it's a fairly comfy ride. The point I am trying to make is that I think even if you are 150 lbs if you build this bike smartly you can get the most out of it. However, if you're set on a super-stiff wheelset be prepared to get punished.

FYI I am not independently wealthy - I got the frame and Boras second hand for a fabulous price. If you're interested in the Boras PM me - they have less than 500 miles on them.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Metz said:


> I've read a lot of comments about the stiffness of this frame and after riding it with 4 different wheelsets I know why:
> 
> w/ Fulcrum Racing 3's - these wheels are stiffer than K's and even make my old Merckx ti feel harsh. Even in a size 59 with a 6-4, 195 lb rider the bike rides harshly with this set up.
> w/ Am Classic 420's (heavy build) - this is my every day set up and the bike rides smoothly and stably, but I wouldn't call it plush.
> ...


I'll be ordering my new bike very soon.
I'm considering the Galileo, F4:13 and Paris FP Carbon.
Obviously not the same categories but if I'm rationnal I'll go with my first choice, the Galileo. If not I'll go with either F4:13 or Paris FP Carbon.
You have to understand I'm coming from the stone age in terms of technology.
My current bike is a 1983 Guerciotti made of Colombus SLX and build with Campy record and Gipiemme crankset.
My question is: Is it logical to jump right away to the carbon technology or simply go with a transition bike like the Galileo.
I weight 195 pounds and I'm 6-1.
Planning to build my bike this way:
Campy Chorus brakes and shifters
FSA crankset, seatpost, stem & handlebars 
Campy Neutron wheels.
In terms of wheel choice do you think that the Campy Neutrons (if you know or heard about them) can deliver a comfortable F4:13 for bad roads.
Thanks for your comments


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

Dave - from one 40 year-old Dave to another, I think the F4:13 is fine at our size with anything but a very stiff wheelset. However, coming off a steel bike may be a bit of shock. What kind of riding do you do? I tend to do a lot of 30-40 mile rides with a few 60-80 milers thrown in once or twice a month.

If you are in the Nor Cal area I'd be happy to hook you up with a short test ride on my rig with a promise from you to take some good pulls.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Metz said:


> Dave - from one 40 year-old Dave to another, I think the F4:13 is fine at our size with anything but a very stiff wheelset. However, coming off a steel bike may be a bit of shock. What kind of riding do you do? I tend to do a lot of 30-40 mile rides with a few 60-80 milers thrown in once or twice a month.
> 
> If you are in the Nor Cal area I'd be happy to hook you up with a short test ride on my rig with a promise from you to take some good pulls.


Very nice of you but unfortunately I live in Montreal Canada.
For myself I tend to do 2 or 3 rides that range during the week around 20miles (mostly climbs)and the weekend 35-40miles usually.
This summer I'm planning to go gradually to 60 and 80 miles rides with my partners.
Went to local bike store this afternoon and they told me that they'll be receiving the new Pinarellos next week (Galileos, F4:13)
In what way do you mean it could be kind of a shock to go from my Guerciotti to a F4:13?


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

40dave said:


> Very nice of you but unfortunately I live in Montreal Canada.
> For myself I tend to do 2 or 3 rides that range during the week around 20miles (mostly climbs)and the weekend 35-40miles usually.
> This summer I'm planning to go gradually to 60 and 80 miles rides with my partners.
> Went to local bike store this afternoon and they told me that they'll be receiving the new Pinarellos next week (Galileos, F4:13)
> In what way do you mean it could be kind of a shock to go from my Guerciotti to a F4:13?


The F4:13 will be a shock in terms of geometry, weight, handling, all sorts of things. I didn't ride for almost 20 years and going from a 1983 Ciocc to 2003 Pinarello Prince was a big jump. I think you'll like most of the differences.


----------

